# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > سوال: مشکل در ایده ای جالب

## M-NINJA

با سالام خدمت تمامی اساتید

من یک برمامهای نوشتم  ، خیلی جالبه ولی توش مشکلی هست

این برنامه جویهره که ارگه بهش هر جور فیل PNG معرفی کنی فرم به همون شکل در میاد

البته برای ساختش از ماژول های دیگران هم استفاده شده

حالا مشک اینه که هر text box یا چیزه دیگه ای روش میزارم نشون نمید
موندم توش

اگه میشه کمک کنید برنامه رو کامل کنم

ضمیمه هم کردمش

با تشکر

----------


## M-NINJA

میبینم که سوالی پرسیدم که همه ی اساتید موندن  :لبخند گشاده!:   و یعنی راه حلی ندار؟ :اشتباه:

----------


## setroyd

ببین این 4 خط کد نیست که !!!!!!!!!!! نزدیک 2000 خط کده این یادت باشه خوندن سورس یک برنامه نویس سخت تر از نوشتن اون برنامس شما این برنامه که گذاشتی دیدم هیچ کس دیونه نیست بیاد چند روز وقت بزاره تا این رو درست کنه تازه اگه بتونه بکنه!!!!!!!!!! احتما کسی یک کد دیگه برات میزاره تا اینکه این رو تصحیح کنه .

----------


## setroyd

با این ocx کارت راه میفته حالا اگه کدش رو هم دیدم برات میزارم . موفق باشی 

دانلود

----------


## m2011kh

فکر کنم اگر بعد از load کردن عکس یک بار فروم رو ریفرش کنید درست بشه(شاید)

----------


## M-NINJA

مرسی *setroyd 

فقط اگه میشه رو کد من هم کار کن

**m2011kh  با رفرش کردن هم درست نشد*

----------


## M-NINJA

آقا یک سوال دیگه

شما OCXداری که بشه یا تصاویر PNG هم کلید ساخت چون همه ی ocx های که دارم با فرمت PNG  کار نمی کنند

با تشکر

----------


## IamOverlord

> آقا یک سوال دیگه
> 
> شما OCXداری که بشه یا تصاویر PNG هم کلید ساخت چون همه ی ocx های که دارم با فرمت PNG  کار نمی کنند
> 
> با تشکر


توی همون سورسی که جناب setroyd گذاشتن با Alpha Image Control که نامش aicAlphaImage هست می تونی Button های PNG بسازی؛ وقتی کنترل رو گذاشتی، راست کلیک کن و Properties کلیک کن بعد تصویر PNG ات رو انتخاب کن.

----------


## M-NINJA

نه منظورم رو نگرفتی ، من کلیدی میخوام که بشه برای سه حالت normal,down,over کلید عکس های متفاوتی اتخاب کرد

میشه فرم رو transparent  کرد؟

----------


## IamOverlord

> میشه فرم رو transparent  کرد؟ ...


  :متعجب:  خوب برنامه ای که گذاشته بودن همین کارو می کرد دیگه!




> ... نه منظورم رو نگرفتی ، من کلیدی میخوام که بشه برای سه حالت normal,down,over کلید عکس های متفاوتی اتخاب کرد


این کار رو می تونی با Event هایی که Alpha Image Control در اختیارت می ذاره انجام بدی، من قبلا این کارو کردم.

----------


## M-NINJA

> این کار رو می تونی با Event هایی که Alpha Image Control در اختیارت می ذاره انجام بدی، من قبلا این کارو کردم.


یه نمونه بزار





> خوب برنامه ای که گذاشته بودن همین کارو می کرد دیگه!


برنامه ی من کشویی وقلی باز داره باز میشه فرم بکگراند داره بعده اینکه کامل باز سد transparent  میشه

----------


## setroyd

میتونی با ساخت user control خودت یه command button بسازی با ocx alfa image من قبلا کردم

----------


## M-NINJA

خوب یهنمونه بزار  لطفا

----------


## IamOverlord

> یه نمونه بزار
> ...


یه پروژه ی ناقص می ذارم فقط واسه گرافیکش و طرز کاری که گفتم : Download

----------


## setroyd

کمی خلاقیت داشته باشی میشه هر چیزیو درست کرد با این کنترل فقط در زمینه ی گرافیک

----------


## M-NINJA

سلام مرسی :قلب: 

اصلان هواسم به خاصیت ها نبود :خجالت: 

حالا  2 تا مشکل دیگه پیش اومدی :گریه: 

1 . فرم اصلی PNG با همون OCX که دادین درست کردم ولی موقع جا به جایی فرم بکراند میندازه :متفکر: 

2 .  برنامه رو pakeg  میکنم  و نصبش میکنم   برنامه اجرا میشه ولی چیزی نشون نمیده :خیلی عصبانی: 
خیلی عجیبه :اشتباه: 

ضمیمه کردمش ocx  ها رو هم جدا ضمیمه کردم  :کف کرده!: 


با تشکر :بوس: DM2.zip ocx.zip

----------


## setroyd

مشکل از کد نویسیته فک میکنم شرمنده من پای سیستمم نیستم که چک کنم .

----------


## M-NINJA

> مشکل از کد نویسیته فک میکنم شرمنده من پای سیستمم نیستم که چک کنم .


یعنی چی؟   یکم شفاف تر توضیح میدی

----------


## IamOverlord

اگه منظورتون اینه که Form به خوبی روی صفحه حرکت نمی کنه و تصویر پرش داره، این موضوع برای من هم هست. مثل این که مشکل از سرعت کنترل باشه. باید چی کار کرد؟

----------


## M-NINJA

آره این هم هست ولی مشکل دیگه اینه که برنامه بعده نصب اجرا میشه ولی هیچ چیزی نشون نمیده  :گریه:

----------


## setroyd

وقتی نشون نمیده یعنی مشکل از شماست دیگه !!!!! کدهات رو چک کن ببین ocx بعدن خوانده میشه یا نه و...............

----------


## M-NINJA

آره تو VB تست میکنم هیچ مشکلی ندارم ولی وقتی نصب میکنم میخوام اجرا کنم ، اجرا میشه ولی هیچی نشون نمیده .
فایل رو ضمیمه کردم یک نگاهی کن لطفا

----------


## M-NINJA

سی برنامه منو تست نکرده؟ :افسرده:

----------


## setroyd

اخه حوصله میخواد تست کردنش من بازم تاکید میکنم شما یک بار با دقت سورست رو نگاه کن ببین تو کجاش اشتباه کردی .

----------


## M-NINJA

همه جاش درسته ولی تو وبی هم تست میکنم مورد نداره ولی قتی پکیج می کنم
نصبش میکنم
اجرا میشه ولی چیزی نشون نمیده

کل برنامه به 60 خط هم نمیرسه

----------


## IamOverlord

نکنه مشکل ار کامپوننت Sonic باشه مثلا مسئله ی Active کردن و Crack و این جور چیزا ...

----------


## M-NINJA

setroid  آقا این ocx  که به ما دادی License میخواد که عزیز :خجالت:

----------


## IamOverlord

سلام دوستان.
Sonic Skinner – VB Skin ActiveX Control Demo Studio 2.0
Sonic PNG Skin ActiveX Control 1.0

----------


## M-NINJA

آقا کدوم رو نصب کنیم؟

----------


## setroyd

کدوم نداره همش یکی هست شما Sonic PNG Skin ActiveX Control 1.0 نصب کن

----------


## M-NINJA

Sonic PNG Skin ActiveX Control 1.0  وقتی نصب میشه یه لیست میاد
گیج شدم

----------

